# life goal-to grow medical marijuana for patients



## marleyfan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ever since I was a kid and first discoverd pot, I've been inlove. I'm very well educated on how to grow amazing pot, but what I'm not educated on his how I can grow for medical users legaly. Its a life long dream of mine to be able to help ones in need and pain. And would love if someone could give me some good information on how I could start the path to my future in medical growing. Sincerely, MarleyFan


----------



## mygirls (Feb 13, 2012)

you find a few patiants that need a grower then you be very fare when it comes time to deliver. i my self give away around 6 lbs after my summer harvest.. realistically it does n't cost much to grow a weed.


----------



## BBYY (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you in a MMJ state? Here in WA, You just need them to sign over the script to you. You hang that on your wall and take care of your patients. I am not sure on the max patient load, but I am sure you should only need to take care of a few. Go into a dispensary usually they have a cork board w/ people looking for caregivers, Shit I see em in my classifieds all the time. Look threw your local laws on caregiving, They break it down pretty good and if you have any issues, this forum has boards just for MMJ states, go to that subforum and post I am sure a caregiver will show up and answer any
specific questions.


----------



## marleyfan (Feb 13, 2012)

I really look up to all you medical growers out there, its such a great thing to be helping people in this world, and the fact that its something we love doing makes it even better. thanks for the info, really appreciate it.


----------



## marleyfan (Feb 13, 2012)

and no im not currently in a MMJ state, im trying to look into this so i can get myself there, and be apart of it though!


----------



## Rtazmann (Apr 2, 2012)

my goal is growing it for me,,,lol ,,,,and save money


----------



## John Jacob (Apr 3, 2012)

marley I know exactly how you feel, I too am in a no love state and ready to make the move. Good luck out there! Any good tips along the way I know where to find ya

Peace!


----------

